# IUI - start taking Norethisterone to make me have a period, then IUI



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

anyone ever taken these tablets, gotta start on the 16th as not had a proper period since July, when you actually do come on and you have to go for scan is it always done internally on your second day (seems a bit nasty to me) any advice would be greatly appreciated, and the injections (i am really not very good with needles)

Tracey


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ya Tracey

Sorry, i have never taken those tablets, but have had 2 cycles of IUI with stimms and it really is not that bad.

I have had always had my baseline scan done on day 4 of AF, but don't worry about it being nasty, the consultant/nurses have seen it all before and are use to it, and are also very discreet when they do the scans.

I also found the injections ok.  I don't normally do needles and I am one of those people who normal faints when having a blood test done, so to actually inject myself was always going to be a bit of a challenge, in fact i had even volunteered DH to do them for me, but no my consultant made me do the first one with his help, in front of him at my baseline scan appointment and since then I have done all my own injections for both of my IUI's.  My advice to you when injecting is to take your time and not rush it, that way it won't hurt!

Good luck with your IUI and keep us posted, come and join us on IUI girls thread part 139, they will be able to answer questions that you might have.

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

I have taken noresthisterone a couple of times before and both times got my period after 5 days of taking it, so it does work!  

When I had my iui's done they never did a baseline scan for me, just scanned me once I had been taking the  drugs for about 7 days (I was a slow responder), but all hospitals/clinics are different and as Moomin says they are so used to it so please don't stress about it.

Good luck with your treatment hun  

Shazia


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tcardy,

I have heard of the tablets but haven't taken then myself, sorry.

Don't worry about the injections, they aren't that bad! Neddles are very thin and if you take your time like shazia says they aren't a problem! Most of us would do anything to have a baby so a wee jab each day isn't too bad! Don't worry!

The scan is also fine, i too was distressed about it being done during AF  but the nurses are discreet and don't bat an eye lid, soon it becomes second nature!

good luck,

syd xx


----------

